# Braufest Kodo !



## davone (20. September 2008)

Hallo ich habe ein level 49 Twink und würde geren diesen Kodo haben ist das möglci hwenn ich eine gut ausgestattet grp habe und die den boss killen und ich looten kann ? also ich geh mit dem boss killen mit level 49 und einer guten 70er grp ist das möglich ==???


----------



## kraxxler (20. September 2008)

gibs beim braufest nen kodo?
oder meinst du den aus der ini?


gerade hab ich nen Anruf von Tante Edith bekommen, und die schrie ins Telefon :  FIRST!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lanyx (20. September 2008)

Ja er droppt beim eventboss in brt


----------



## Kamaji (20. September 2008)

Du kannst dein Mount einmalig für 2 Marken in einen Braufestkodo verwandeln.. oder aber du wirst gaanz schnell 70 und erledigst den Eventboss in den Schwarzfelstiefen.. da droppen neben Widder und Kodo auch noch andere nette Sachen


----------



## Narbo (20. September 2008)

Es gibt nen zweig für 30 marken! nur eine aufladung leider.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ziehlich doof


----------



## davone (20. September 2008)

Nein ich meine ob ich mit 49 den boss legen kann !


----------



## Kamaji (20. September 2008)

nein der boss ist 73 elite :O


----------



## Happyfriend (20. September 2008)

da des nur ne 5 mann ini is würde ich mal sagen das die anderen 70ger übelst euqipt sein müssen weil die eventbosse immer einiges drauf haben, aber mit dem looten müsste des eig schon gehen.


----------



## davone (20. September 2008)

aber ist es nicht möglci hwenn ich eine gut augestattet grp mitnehme ???


----------



## Lanyx (20. September 2008)

Happyfriend schrieb:


> da des nur ne 5 mann ini is würde ich mal sagen das die anderen 70ger übelst euqipt sein müssen weil die eventbosse immer einiges drauf haben, aber mit dem looten müsste des eig schon gehen.


Nein war mit meinem blau equipten schadow da rest war pvp equipt und haben es 5mal gepackt ohne tote :O


----------



## Happyfriend (20. September 2008)

ja aber für 49 ist es normal nicht möglich^^


----------



## Tretor (20. September 2008)

Naja also bisher waren die Eventbosse zwar immer etwas trickreich, aber den Sonnenwendfest Boss konnte man zu 2 oder zu 3 machen, also nehm ich an, dass auch der jetzige zu 4 drin sein sollte, einigermaßen gutes Eq vorausgesetzt, aber das gibts inzwischen ja selbst für Marken.


----------



## ForTehWin (20. September 2008)

Der Boss is sowas von Easy^^

Mit vier guten Leuten,sprich 2 gute DDs 1 Tank 1 Healer,dürfte das kein Prob sein wennse dich ziehen :>


----------



## Xall13 (20. September 2008)

der boss an sich kann nur n wirbelwind entwaffnen..
ansonsten spawnen aus diesen bohrern einmal elite mobs (die dich mit bier bewerfen das du trinken musst > ansonsten wirst du gestunnt)
und zum anderen non elite mobs.. müssen vom healer fernhgehalten werden!

2-4 min dauert der fight .. loot nach 9 fight bei mir : 
-1 mal melee trinket (kampfrauschbrosche ähnlich)
- 5 mal dieses geist erscheinungsundbierhol trinket 
-1mal tank trinket
- 2mal heal/caster trinket

leider kein mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Xail


----------



## Lanyx (20. September 2008)

kann ich den typen jeden tag umhaun? das ist ja ne daily


----------



## Skarabrae (20. September 2008)

Lanyx schrieb:


> kann ich den typen jeden tag umhaun? das ist ja ne daily



Ja Kannst du

Lieben Gruss


----------



## Versace83 (20. September 2008)

Lanyx schrieb:


> kann ich den typen jeden tag umhaun? das ist ja ne daily



Theoretisch müsstest du ihn so oft legen können wie du willst, solange mindestens einer von eurer Gruppe die Quest hat ihn wütend zu machen...


----------



## ChAkuz@ (20. September 2008)

droppt der kodo immer?


----------



## Laaron (20. September 2008)

Da gibts nen zweig für marken beim boss droppt der widder, habe den nu schonmal droppen sehen, habe den schon so oft nu gemacht.

Den zweig damit dein mount ein Kodo wird kannst du dir kaufen aber hält nur 7 Tage O.o, naja muss man wissen ^^

Außerdem der ist so easy den machst au mit 4   70ern  ;D.


Mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (20. September 2008)

Frage , 

Es gibt doch die romantikbrille da hällt die wie letztes jahr nur 14 tage oder is die für immer ? 

 steht zuminest nich 14 tage dran


----------



## Versace83 (20. September 2008)

Laaron schrieb:


> Da gibts nen zweig für marken beim boss droppt der widder, habe den nu schonmal droppen sehen, habe den schon so oft nu gemacht.
> 
> Den zweig damit dein mount ein Kodo wird kannst du dir kaufen aber hält nur 7 Tage O.o, naja muss man wissen ^^
> 
> ...



Die Frage ist jetzt  ob du Ally oder Hordler bist... wäre ja möglich dass für die Allianz der Widder droppt und für die Horde der Kodo ^^


----------



## Torglosch (20. September 2008)

8x gemacht bisher, jedesmal schmuckstücke gedropt.

Das mit dem Kodo Mount (gerade für allianz) glaube ich erst wenn mir jemand das Item zum beschwören zeigt.


----------



## Midnightboy (20. September 2008)

Torglosch schrieb:


> 8x gemacht bisher, jedesmal schmuckstücke gedropt.
> 
> Das mit dem Kodo Mount (gerade für allianz) glaube ich erst wenn mir jemand das Item zum beschwören zeigt.



Bei uns grade Kodo gedropt leider war ich nicht der glückliche jetzt geh ich nochmal rein *hoff*


----------



## Kamaji (20. September 2008)

Die Brille hält immer   hat mein Twink immernoch auf =)

MfG


----------



## Premutos (20. September 2008)

Kamaji schrieb:


> Die Brille hält immer   hat mein Twink immernoch auf =)
> 
> MfG


Hab die auch noch auf der Bank liegen....
gibt's sonst irgendwas lohnenswertes? Kann man sich wieder so'ne Ziege holen durch Marken?


----------



## Pacmaniacer (20. September 2008)

Also es geht auch zu viert

wir waren

1 Druiden Tank
1 Shamanen Heal
2 Hunter

und der boss ging down ^^

also wenn du ne grp findest die es so schafft wie wir dann kannste mit denen mitgehen.

Haben irgend ne pfeife und ne fernbedienung bekommen 0o


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (20. September 2008)

Die Trachten und so


----------



## Healguard (20. September 2008)

Ich würde mich eher Fragen, ob du mit Level 49 schon in die Schwarzfelstiefenkannst...


----------



## RogueCheka (20. September 2008)

gibts auch nen kodo oder widder gegn marken einzutauschen als festes mount??


----------



## ForTehWin (20. September 2008)

RogueCheka schrieb:


> gibts auch nen kodo oder widder gegn marken einzutauschen als festes mount??



LOL ROFL WTF OMG!!!!11

Es sind geschätze 19039873467302 Threads zum Thema "Braufest" offen...
und du stellst IMMER NOCH die Frage obs Mounts für Marken gibt..

Kopf>Tasta...doh -.-


----------



## riesentrolli (20. September 2008)

Versace83 schrieb:


> Theoretisch müsstest du ihn so oft legen können wie du willst, solange mindestens einer von eurer Gruppe die Quest hat ihn wütend zu machen...


wo gibts die quest eigentlich?


----------



## RogueCheka (20. September 2008)

ForTehWin schrieb:


> LOL ROFL WTF OMG!!!!11
> 
> Es sind geschätze 19039873467302 Threads zum Thema "Braufest" offen...
> und du stellst IMMER NOCH die Frage obs Mounts für Marken gibt..
> ...


ja sag halt gibts welche?pls


----------



## WoWPlayer1337 (20. September 2008)

also so wie ich das verstanden hab droppt der den kodo auch für allys oder? ansonsten brauch ich da gar nicht rein gehen hab widder vom letzten jahr und die marken trinkets


----------



## alex93 (20. September 2008)

Happyfriend schrieb:


> da des nur ne 5 mann ini is würde ich mal sagen das die anderen 70ger übelst euqipt sein müssen weil die eventbosse immer einiges drauf haben, aber mit dem looten müsste des eig schon gehen.


der boss ist sehr easy, du muesstest nur auf die adds achten die blöd rumlaufen und attacken.
und nie fear oder so usen wenn die dann in den neben raum laufen hollen die dort die zwerge mit...
sind zwar mit 5 lvl 70igern kein problem aber sie nervem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fire_Frog (20. September 2008)

Hat mal jmd einen Link für ein paar Infos zu dem Eventboss?
Dann könnt ich da heute vllt auch mal reingucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkraistlin (20. September 2008)

Hab den Boss heute schon mit verschiedenen Gruppen um die 20 ma gelegt und gerade eben den Kodo bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab auch den Widder droppen gesehn der wurde mir aber weggewürfelt ..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogueCheka (20. September 2008)

son mist ich wollte mir n kodo oder widder mit marken holen aber scheinbar geht das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogueCheka (20. September 2008)

son mist ich wollte mir n kodo oder widder mit marken holen aber scheinbar geht das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KING123KING123 (20. September 2008)

Ist halt wie immer nur für 70er und Arbeitslose.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Midnightboy (20. September 2008)

So hab endlich den Kodo aber Widder net dropt der auch da wenn ja screen vom drop plz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golia (20. September 2008)

KING123KING123 schrieb:


> Ist halt wie immer nur für 70er und Arbeitslose.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




kunde ... es ist so wie barlow es sagt " ist er schlachter ist er ein noob ist er besser ist er ein arbeitsloser ohne rl"

schonmal überlegt, daß dieses spiel schon ewig am laufen ist udn die anzahl der aktiven 70er wohl alles andere übersteigt ...

du kannst das pet kaufen !!! zum sonnenwendfest mußtest du nen boss legen also sei froh und halt die klappe.

also zum boss haben wohl alle schon was gesagt, der ist auch ohne tank zu legen wenn sich nen jjäger und sein pet schlagen lassen, man muß dann nur auf die aggro achten, ist also simpel.

aber warum sollte ein 49 mitgenommen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? denn als 70er gehst du ganz gemütliche zum boss und schlägst den wenn da noch nen 49er bei ist muß man jede gammelige mobgruppe umhauen und das würde mich nerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torglosch (20. September 2008)

So nachtrag, noch 5x später. diesmal 2 Widder gedroppt, kein Kodo.

Mal schauen ob die ihre verkündete änderung für beide mounts auf beiden Seiten auch eingebaut haben.


----------



## KArzzor (20. September 2008)

hab ihn schon 10mal gelegt und noch kein kodo/widde r 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## staran (20. September 2008)

die mounts droppen auch recht selten , also wundert euch nicht , wenn ihr mal keinen zu gesicht bekommt.


----------



## Darerus (20. September 2008)

gerade in BRT gedroppt + beweisfoto Wir sind übrigens als Ally drinne in BRT:


----------



## Darkraistlin (20. September 2008)

Golia schrieb:


> aber warum sollte ein 49 mitgenommen werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne muss man nicht
Einerseits gibts das Item das einen direkt zum Boss portet ..
Dann gibts auch noch die Möglichkeit den Transporter am Anfang von Brd zu benutzen .. man muss lediglich 3 70er nonelite vorher killen

Aber trotzdem .. was will ein 49er da? Dort gibts nur 100% Mounts und 70er Epics


----------



## babbelfisch (20. September 2008)

Wie sieht das denn nun auch mit dem quest.. Kann man das direkt davor annehmen? Oder muss man das woanders annehmen? muss man vorher irgendwelche quests erledigt haben? Ich hab schon ueberall geschaut aber irgendwie nix gefunden...


----------



## Monoecus (20. September 2008)

Ich bin Level 55 und möchte unbedingt das Mount haben, aber niemand ist bereit mich mitzunehmen... mimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls jemand von Nathrezim da ist, der mich mitnehmen würde, BITTE MELDEN!!


----------



## Huntêr1982 (20. September 2008)

davone schrieb:


> aber ist es nicht möglci hwenn ich eine gut augestattet grp mitnehme ???



versuchs einfach falls es keine 70er sind wirst du wohl kläglich dran scheitern aber versuchen kannst du es allemal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntêr1982 (20. September 2008)

KING123KING123 schrieb:


> Ist halt wie immer nur für 70er und Arbeitslose.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"wenn man keine ahnung hat, einfach mal FRESSE HALTEN!!"

es gibt genügend leute die arbeiten gehen super spielen und super ausgerüstet sind vielleicht solltest du dich mal fragen warum du diese meinung hast

ein paar idden meinerseits:

1. zu dumm zum spielen

2. jede klasse angespielt, lust dran verloren weil zu dumm zum spielen 

3. einen char auf 70 gezockt keiner hatte dich gern weil zu  dumm zum spielen und wollte dich deshalb nicht mit zum raid nehmen konntest deswegen kein besseres equip farmen... dann ebay char gekauft konntest immernoch nicht spielen und alle die es können nerven dich und sind deshalb arbeitslos?


----------



## Shadlight (20. September 2008)

Wir waren zu 5t drin (Aly) und der Kodo ist 2x gedroppt (hab einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Korgor (20. September 2008)

Schon ~20x den Typen gekillt und nicht ein einziger Dropp.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minicooli (20. September 2008)

Darerus schrieb:


> gerade in BRT gedroppt + beweisfoto Wir sind übrigens als Ally drinne in BRT:



Bei uns auch gedroppt, hab gewonnen, nochn Pic:
(Momentan fällts net auf da jeder mit dem Buff rumläuft)


----------



## pirmin93 (20. September 2008)

ich finds ja doof dass die 60% braufestwidder entfernt wurden


----------



## Ginkohan (20. September 2008)

Mit meinem Hunter 11x den Typen gelegt, dann biete ich einer Grp an meinen Pala zu holen für ein weiteres mal und der Kodo droppt. -.-
Übrigens auf Alliseite.


----------



## Monoecus (20. September 2008)

Minicooli schrieb:


> Bei uns auch gedroppt, hab gewonnen, nochn Pic:
> (Momentan fällts net auf da jeder mit dem Buff rumläuft)



lol, du hast vista aber benutzt den 98-Style??


----------



## Megamage (20. September 2008)

Habe den Widder...und bin Horde aber erst einmal dropen sehen


----------



## ZarDocKs (20. September 2008)

hab ihn heute 9x mal gekillt loots

2mal mounts
2mal tele dings
2 mal tank trinket
2mal sauf trinket
2mal dmg trinket
2mal heiler trinket
1 ap trinket


----------



## Komakomi (20. September 2008)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Frage ,
> 
> Es gibt doch die romantikbrille da hällt die wie letztes jahr nur 14 tage oder is die für immer ?
> 
> steht zuminest nich 14 tage dran


ich hab meine noch vom lezten jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(ich war lvl 10 mit meinem main xD)


----------



## ZarDocKs (20. September 2008)

alex93 schrieb:


> der boss ist sehr easy, du muesstest nur auf die adds achten die blöd rumlaufen und attacken.
> und nie fear oder so usen wenn die dann in den neben raum laufen hollen die dort die zwerge mit...
> sind zwar mit 5 lvl 70igern kein problem aber sie nervem
> 
> ...




feart ruhig die kommen nicht mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 machen wir immer so max dmg auf den boss hin und wieder adds fearn wenn genug  da sind einfach bomb!


----------



## Minicooli (20. September 2008)

Ginkohan schrieb:


> Mit meinem Hunter 11x den Typen gelegt, dann biete ich einer Grp an meinen Pala zu holen für ein weiteres mal und der Kodo droppt. -.-
> Übrigens auf Alliseite.


Was dagegen? oO
Vista sieht meiner Meinung nach Kacke aus. ^^`


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. September 2008)

Die Gute Nachicht:

Geht mit 4 Leuten (wir waren Krieger, Mage, Jäger, Pala Heiler, keiner T6)

Die Schlechte Nachricht

Warum sollte so eine GRuppe einen Extra-Würfler mitnehmen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lexaone (20. September 2008)

Happyfriend schrieb:


> da des nur ne 5 mann ini is würde ich mal sagen das die anderen 70ger übelst euqipt sein müssen weil die eventbosse immer einiges drauf haben...




mag ja sein das die sonnst gut sind die event bosse...aber den jetzt kann man auch im schlaf machen...der macht nix dolles...aber der loot ist ansich nichtmal soooo schlecht...(man bedenke natürlich das für t6 leute der loot nicht gut ist, aber für frische 70er nice)


----------



## Rator (20. September 2008)

Der Boss ist relativ leicht und sicher auch mit 4 70ern und einem lowie zu schaffen aber ich zweifle ob du mit 49 in die ini kommst...
mit dem looten müsste es auch klappen denk ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Næxt (20. September 2008)

dürfte gehn einer aus meiner gilde hat den kodo und is auch nur lvl 56.


----------



## Nimbe (20. September 2008)

is zu 4 schaffbar nur die droprate is ja mal echt zum kotzen  10 mal drin gewesen kein drop

danke blizz echt jetz haben sie ach noch das braufest verdorben

was kommt zu halloween?

besen nur in za-4er time?  


wolperdinger kriegste auch so geschenkt total fade eh


----------



## Shyo (20. September 2008)

Darkguard3000 schrieb:


> is zu 4 schaffbar nur die droprate is ja mal echt zum kotzen  10 mal drin gewesen kein drop
> 
> danke blizz echt jetz haben sie ach noch das braufest verdorben
> 
> ...


Soll die Droprate bei ca. 90% liegen und morgen dann jeder mit einem Kodo oder einem Widder rumrennen?
Dann hätte Blizz das Fest erst richtig verdorben.


----------



## ZarDocKs (20. September 2008)

Shyo schrieb:


> Soll die Droprate bei ca. 90% liegen und morgen dann jeder mit einem Kodo oder einem Widder rumrennen?
> Dann hätte Blizz das Fest erst richtig verdorben.


also wir waren nun 15 mal drin heute mit den 5 gleichen leuten und dann alle twinks durch level 67 heal und level 68 pala tank + 3 70er haben wir dsa auch geschaft also der ist echt net schwer dafür aber geile drops
2 mal mount ist gedroppt
und wenn man sich überlegt dsa bald 3.0 kommt sind sogar heiler und dmg trinket gut für beide klassen dank zaubermacht meinem hexer holl ich dem nun auch noch das heiler teil mein dudu hat schon beides und mein heal priest auch^^


----------



## teroa (20. September 2008)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> ich finds ja doof dass die 60% braufestwidder entfernt wurden




nö die gibt es ich kann beim npc den 60er oder den 100% kaufen aber glaube das geht nur wenn mann letztes jahr die quest gemacht hat
das 60er kostet 10g  das 100 kostet 100g

den widder brauch ich net den hab ich noch von letztes jahr will den kodo^^


----------



## Ruffnek (20. September 2008)

Wollte mal fragen ob man den kodo auch gegen braufestmarken kaufen kann als hordler. weil wenn ich den verkäufer anspreche will der mir nur den widder verkaufen. oder gibts den kodo nur als drop vom boss in der brt?


----------



## teroa (20. September 2008)

nur drop in brd siehe auch die andwere 1000 threats..


----------

